# Bildschirmdiagonale vs Abstand zum Bildschirm



## empty (3. September 2010)

Guten Abend

Sorry, wird wahrscheinlich wieder so eine Frage werden die hier schon x-mal gestellt wurde und auch beantwortet. Beim durchscrollen habe ich aber nichts genaueres gesehen und auch google fördert keine Ergebnisse hervor die mich zufrieden stellen.

Es geht darum, was ist so die Empfehlung für ein Aktuellen Fernseher? Bzw seine Bildschirmdiagonale.

Ich will ein neues Gerät kaufen und habe auch bei meinem Händler des Vertrauens diverse Geräte angeschaut, im Internet gegoogelt usw. Ich vertrau den Verkäufern auch nicht wirklich da ich z.b bei Mediamarkt sonst was für ein Schrott angedreht bekomme, dachte ich ich frage hier nach.

Ich habe vor damit normal Fernzusehen, 1,2 HD-Sender und Sportoption (Ice Hockey ftw)
Und auf der PS3 und Wii darauf zu spielen.

Ich sitze ca. 3.5m davon entfernt. Soweit ich verstanden habe lohnt es sich wenn man Sportspiele spielt und schaut, die 200 Hz Technologie und da es Preislich keinen Unterschied macht, (alle Modelle die ich Ausgespäht habe waren so um die 1500 CHF ~1200€) frage ich mich ob ich das Bereuen werde wenn ich mir die 55 Zoll Variante gönne? Ist das zu Gross? Wir normales Fernsehen so zur Qual? Schafft das die PS3 nicht?

Besten Dank für eure Antworten.

Edith: Achja ich habe mir nur LCD und LCD LED-Backlights angeschaut, ich habe irgendwie vorbehalte gegenüber Plasma.


----------



## Sash (3. September 2010)

led ist schon klasse, das sollte es haben. und die größe. wie bei der anderen größe, desto größer desto besser. bei 3.5m würd ich nicht unter 46" gehen. ich hab 46", vom bett aus sinds ca 3m und da hät ich schon fast lieber 55".. kommt letzendlich drauf an wieviel du ausgeben willst, aber 1200€ für einen 55" find ich arg billig.. willst du auch 3d haben? nur zum filme schauen? mit nem eingebauten receiver für dvbc oder dvbs?


----------



## empty (3. September 2010)

Hui, das ging schnell und das um die Uhrzeit xD

Es befinden sich alle Kandiaten ob es jetzt 42,46,47 oder 55 sind alle im gleichen Preisrahmen +-  ja und 1500 sind schon budgetiert ich will halt auch nicht irgendwelche Billigware wo mich die Qualität nicht überzeugt.

Dann bleiben noch folgenden Kandidaten: 

47 Zoll für ~770€
55 Zoll für ~1200€

Kennt man den LG? Ich habe erst 2 reviews gegoogelt. Vom Reciever her, den bekomme ich von meinem Internetprovider, das ist etwas eigenartig nicht sehr marktfreundlich hier in der Schweiz. Würde natürlich gerne Satellit haben darf ich vom Vermieter aber nicht *grumel*


----------



## Sash (3. September 2010)

naja die meisten haben einen digitalen kabel tuner drinne, dann brauchst du keinen receiver. also ich find die preise billig.. mein led 46" hat 2000 gekostet.. jetzt bekommt man den vielleicht für 1700.. ist samsung, lg kenn ich nicht so, würd ich mir auch nicht kaufen.


----------



## empty (3. September 2010)

Jaja die Preise  das einzige was in der Schweiz billiger ist als als das ganze nahe EU-Ausland. Die ganze Heimelektronik ....

Warum kein LG? Flimmern, Schlechte Bildqualität oder Kinderarbeit?


----------



## Sash (3. September 2010)

hatte nie eins.. wenn die gut sind, ist doch ok.. ich hab samsung.. gibt so firmen die ich bevorzuge, bei tv halt samsung und philips, bei audio wie surround receiver und blu ray player denon.. viele sagen lg ist ok, hatte selber nie was von denen.. nur sony würd ich mir nie kaufen.
so, ich geh nun pennen. nacht..


----------



## keendeen (3. September 2010)

was ich gelesen habe habe über hersteller war das zu beginn samsung, dann panasnic und jetzt LG besonders gute TVs rausbringen. ich schwör auf LG.


----------



## Necrobutcher (3. September 2010)

Also ich hab daheim bei meinem Beamer mit etwa 3,5m Diagonale nur ~3m Abstand und keinerlei Probleme und bisher hat sich auch kein Besuch beschwert 

Hier wurde doch letztens chon schicker 50" LG Plasma für gerademal ~630 Oiros gepostet find ihn nur gerade nicht... also wenn ich mehr als 2,5 Meter Abstand hab würde ich so groß wie möglich (für mein Geldbeutel) nehmen. 

Werd mir als TV fürs Bett wohl auch nen 50" direkt ans Fußende stellen


----------



## keendeen (3. September 2010)

es gibt auch keine regeln mehr für den abstand wie damals bei den röhren tvs. vor nem pc bildschirm kannste auch mit 50cm abstand sitzen ohne das dir die augen wehtun. habe neulich auch ohne probleme mit 2,5m abstand auf nem 60 zoll geschaut.


----------



## we3dm4n (3. September 2010)

Geht beim Abstand aber weniger um schmerzende Augen, sondern vielmehr um die Bildqualität. Wenn du 2m von einem 55" entfernt sitzt und normal Fernsehen guckst (da vieles noch nicht in HD - 720p gesendet wird) sieht das Bild einfach besch***eiden aus.

Du solltest so ca.  Bilddiagonale*3=Abstand zum TV rechnen.

Bsp. beim 55": 138cm*3=414cm Abstand -> so wird das Bild dann auch bei schlechter Qualität gut aussehen. Letzten Endes hängt dies aber auch von deinen Augen ab.


Ich selber habe einen 37" LG (FullHD und so weiter) an meiner Wand hängen. Bin mit dem vollkommen zufrieden und hatte noch NIE Probleme mit ihm. Wieso 37"?
War zu der Zeit günstig, wollte FullHD und da der Abstand eben nicht so groß ist wollte ich es nicht gleich übertreiben.


----------



## empty (3. September 2010)

Das ist gerade meine Frage, aber das irritiert nun warum sagen einige das es keine Regel mehr gibt und andere wiederum nennen eine Regel?

Ich sitze gerade vor einem 24'' TFT einen halben Meter entfernt, nach der Regel müsste ich 1.5m entfernt sitzen. Aber schon jetzt könnte ich es eine Nummer grösser vertragen. 

Kann man von dem hochskalieren wirklich nichts halten? Gibt das "Augenkrebs"? Digitales Signal auf dem grossen Bildschirm?


----------



## keendeen (3. September 2010)

wofür braucht man dafür regeln? würde sagen ausprobieren. zur not misste den abstand und stellst dich bei saturn oder mediamarkt vor eine entsprechendes gerät. jedenfalls gehen bei full hd quellen eigentlich immer 2,5m abstand klar... und die hat jeder.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (3. September 2010)

empty schrieb:


> Das ist gerade meine Frage, aber das irritiert nun warum sagen einige das es keine Regel mehr gibt und andere wiederum nennen eine Regel?
> 
> Ich sitze gerade vor einem 24'' TFT einen halben Meter entfernt, nach der Regel müsste ich 1.5m entfernt sitzen. Aber schon jetzt könnte ich es eine Nummer grösser vertragen.
> 
> Kann man von dem hochskalieren wirklich nichts halten? Gibt das "Augenkrebs"? Digitales Signal auf dem grossen Bildschirm?



Folgendes Problem:
Um überhaupt HD-Details erkennen zu können(Stichwort "Sehkraft"), darf der Abstand zum TV nicht zu groß sein.
Schaut man normales Pal-Fernsehen(720x576 Bildpunkte), sollte der Abstand nicht zu nah sein, da man sonst die unscharfe und mehr oder weniger matschige Auflösung erkennt.

Also sitzt man quasi in der Zwickmühle und letztendlich muss jeder selbst entscheiden bzw. herausfinden, wieviel Abstand angenehm ist. 
Entweder skaliert der TV oder der Receiver auf die native Auflösung des TVs. Hier gibt es natürlich von Gerät zu Gerät Unterschiede. 
Mein Humaxx S-Receiver skaliert teilweise so gut, dass ich aus 3,5 Meter Entfernung auf 46" manchmal kurz rätsele, ob jetzt HD oder Pal ausgestrahlt wird. Aber die Qualität der Ausstrahlung spielt auch eine Rolle und bei z.B.: Fußball wird´s mit Pal wirklich sehr häßlich.

Also schwierig eine Empfehlung auszusprechen, persönlich würde ich auch nichts unter 47 Zoll nehmen und für HD-Material oder Spiele können es gerne mehr als 50 Zoll sein - bigger is better. Du kannst natürlich 55 Zoll nehmen, musst nur bzgl. der normalen TV-Bildqualität mit Abstrichen rechnen. Ob du dich daran störst oder nicht, kann eigentlich niemand sagen. Die Regel "3 x Bilddiagonale" ist nur ein Kompromiß.
Verkürzt du nun den Abstand, ist das für Spiele und HD besser. Und wie du schon schreibst, will man ja auch nicht auf einem 24 Zoll Bildschirm aus 1,8 Meter Entfernung spielen. 

Was hast du mit "schafft das die PS3" gemeint? Die Größe ist irrelevant und die Auflösung i.d.R. mit um HDReady fest vorgegeben.


----------



## empty (8. September 2010)

Ich danke euch für die zahlreichen Antworten, ich werde wohl den 55 Zoll Bildschirm nehmen habe mir im Media Markt mal ein ähnlicher Bildschirm angeschaut und mit dem digitalen Signal sieht das schon ganz ordentlich aus, HD ist natürlich ganz eine andere Geschichte.

Besten Dank nochmal!


----------

